# LONDON, England



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank you for showing us those great, very nice shots of London :cheers: well done and thanks kay:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Linguine said:


> Fantastic pics....thanks for sharing.:cheers:


Thank you! My pleasure. 



Crash_N said:


> It's great to see you're posting pics from London again Mike! I enjoyed your "2DAY in London" thread :cheers:


Thanks my friend - I'm glad to hear it. Though as I'm pretty much 6 months a year in Bristol and 6 months in London, this thread is probably more appropriate. 



NCT said:


> Lovely photos as usual! The office development at Victoria seems very interesting - must make a visit some time!


Thanks! It is very interesting indeed, though strangely in place with the surrounding development. As I said on the previous page, I do quite like Cardinal Place in particular. 



geoff189d said:


> Nice to see pics of the Aldwych area. I worked around there in the sixties.


Yes I remember you saying. Aldwych Theatre was the first theatre I went to in London as a child to see Fame. Lovely theatre it is. 



Bob! said:


> I always enjoy looking at pictures of London. I love this city.


:cheers: Certainly in my top five cities. 



brazilteen said:


> How can a city be so BEATIFUL in such a bad weather AWESOME I LOVE LONDON OMG


Haha. I wouldn't exactly call it bad weather, just boring. Last winter was incessantly dull and cold with not much difference between night and day. London does however the better weather in the spring and summer of the UK, especially as it doesn't rain that much. 



sardinianboy said:


> theres no such thing as bad weather


Well said! 



christos-greece said:


> Thank you for showing us those great, very nice shots of London :cheers: well done and thanks kay:


No problem mate. Good to hear from you again!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*THURSDAY 3RD FEBRUARY*

Aldgate

7C / 45F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 7C / MIN -1C / BARO 1023mb / WIND 6mph (SE)*


















































































Liverpool Street


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Yes, I've been to the Aldwych Theatre but it was to a hastily arranged Union meeting. They opened the bars!


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

great outdoor shots of beautiful London.
you're one of the best dude.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

geoff189d said:


> Yes, I've been to the Aldwych Theatre but it was to a hastily arranged Union meeting. They opened the bars!


Oh I see! I do love that theatre though, has a very intimate feel as opposed to the standard grandeur of London theatres. 



skylark said:


> great outdoor shots of beautiful London.
> you're one of the best dude.


Wow thanks mate! Glad you enjoy.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2011)

Good to see that you are back in London again  All the best Mike, how long do you still have to study ?


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

SYDNEY said:


> Good to see that you are back in London again  All the best Mike, how long do you still have to study ?


Thanks mate! I've still got three years of study to go but I'll probably be in Madrid from September 2012-June 2013.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Moorgate




































































































Barbican


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Nice! That second to last pic looks very "Victorian London".


----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)

Great pics. The last two are very London-ish :cheers:


----------



## Kris P Baycon (Aug 7, 2011)

Love this one!! Best of the lot


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Mr Bricks said:


> Nice! That second to last pic looks very "Victorian London".


Thanks! It does yeah. There are many views like that which give a rather dated historic setting. 



Crash_N said:


> Great pics. The last two are very London-ish :cheers:


Thanks mate! 



Kris P Baycon said:


> Love this one!! Best of the lot


Thanks! Finsbury Circus and a great view of Tower 42.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Farringdon


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

St. Pancras / King's Cross


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Euston














































Great Portland Street


----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)

London in autumn is extremly charming. Don't know why wxactly... :cheers:


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

I agree!
Seriously romantic and charming sunny autumn fall feel to these great pics! :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Crash_N said:


> London in autumn is extremly charming. Don't know why wxactly... :cheers:





Skrapebook said:


> I agree!
> Seriously romantic and charming sunny autumn fall feel to these great pics! :cheers:


Thanks very much guys! I would strongly agree with you there as the light is very similar to these shots. Though these were actually taken on an afternoon in February this year. When I've caught up with myself I have some new ones to show that were taken this autumn.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Baker Street












































































































































































Waterloo


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

...London...can't really imagine ,what we all would do without this world city #1, I love it with all my heart  Thanks for sharing all those interesting photos


----------



## taxi (Feb 22, 2008)

^^^indeed!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

aarhusforever said:


> ...London...can't really imagine ,what we all would do without this world city #1, I love it with all my heart  Thanks for sharing all those interesting photos





taxi said:


> ^^^indeed!


Thanks guys! I'm growing a real soft spot for the city despite its troubles too.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*FRIDAY 4TH MARCH*

Covent Garden

6C / 43F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 6C / MIN 0C / BARO 1030mb / WIND 9mph (NE)*


----------



## NCT (Aug 14, 2009)

^^ I was here only yesterday!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great quality pictures, Mike.

I used to live in Gray's Inn Buildings on Gray's Inn Rd/Rosebury Avenue - are you likely to be around that way? 

It was a part of a squatting collective when I lived there in the 1980s. It would be interesting to see what the area looks like now.


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

Bristol Mike: As usual your photos are outstanding! You really know how to compose a picture and the image is always brilliant.
Do you mind telling me which camera you use? I am not very satisfied with my present camera when it comes to taking city-scapes.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

NCT said:


> ^^ I was here only yesterday!


Haha. 



openlyJane said:


> Great quality pictures, Mike.
> 
> I used to live in Gray's Inn Buildings on Gray's Inn Rd/Rosebury Avenue - are you likely to be around that way?
> 
> It was a part of a squatting collective when I lived there in the 1980s. It would be interesting to see what the area looks like now.


Thanks Jane. Not being in London itself, I'm not there on a regular basis but if I know whereabouts it is and I can along and have a look the next time I'm there. I'm sure it's undergone one of London's regeneration schemes since then. 



cameronpaul said:


> Bristol Mike: As usual your photos are outstanding! You really know how to compose a picture and the image is always brilliant.
> Do you mind telling me which camera you use? I am not very satisfied with my present camera when it comes to taking city-scapes.


Thank you very much for your compliment! The camera I use is the one in my avatar. It's a Panasonic Lumix TZ-5 Leica Lens 12mp.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*MONDAY 7TH MARCH*

Covent Garden

8C / 46F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 8C / MIN -2C / BARO 1028mb / WIND 11mph (E)*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Mike, the area I refer to is on the boundaries of EC1 and WC1. The nearest tube is Chancery Lane.

I guess it may be called Clerkenwell these days???

It was just a short walk to Lambs Conduit Street, in Bloomsbury, which I loved. ( and a great little area to photograph)


----------



## YagoHoffman (Mar 19, 2010)

I loved, London is the best city


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

openlyJane said:


> Mike, the area I refer to is on the boundaries of EC1 and WC1. The nearest tube is Chancery Lane.
> 
> I guess it may be called Clerkenwell these days???
> 
> It was just a short walk to Lambs Conduit Street, in Bloomsbury, which I loved. ( and a great little area to photograph)


Oh right. Well I will endeavour to investigate on one of my future ventures into London. Thanks for the heads up. I like Bloomsbury too 



YagoHoffman said:


> I loved, London is the best city


Thanks!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Kingsway


----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)

Great photos Mike! The city looks a bit surreal :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Crash_N said:


> Great photos Mike! The city looks a bit surreal :cheers:


Thank mate! New lot coming very shortly.


----------



## po-low (Oct 6, 2011)

great street view pics of London!!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Many thanks!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Embankment


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

Marvelous photographs of a marvelous city!


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

London can be so beautiful!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

this is one extensive coverage of one of the world's great cities.
I really love your street scenes
and thanks for this otherwise photo tour.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Any pics of Shoreditch, Spitalfields or Whitechapel?


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Expat said:


> Marvelous photographs of a marvelous city!


Thanks mate! 



Mr Bricks said:


> London can be so beautiful!


It most certainly can? 



capricorn2000 said:


> this is one extensive coverage of one of the world's great cities.
> I really love your street scenes
> and thanks for this otherwise photo tour.


Thanks very much mate! I am progressively going further afield from the more central areas of the city. 



Mr Bricks said:


> Any pics of Shoreditch, Spitalfields or Whitechapel?


Have to say I haven't. I have a friend living in Mile End though so I may take some photos when I next go and see him.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*WEDNESDAY 16TH MARCH*

Oxford Street

6C / 43F
*WEATHER: Cloudy / MAX 6C / MIN 3C / BARO 1015mb / WIND 12mph (NE)*


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Westminster to Waterloo


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*WEDNESDAY 23RD MARCH*

Knightsbridge

17C / 64F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 17C / MIN 5C / BARO 1028mb / WIND 5mph (E)*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

If I was to Live in London, and money was no object - Kensington & Chelsea is where I'd live. I love the V&A and the park.

The other place I'd live would be Hampstead.


----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)

openlyJane said:


> If I was to Live in London, and money was no object - Kensington & Chelsea is where I'd live. I love the V&A and the park.
> 
> The other place I'd live would be Hampstead.


Posh girl :lol: Hampstead Heath is beautiful, been there during my trip to London in August 
:cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

openlyJane said:


> If I was to Live in London, and money was no object - Kensington & Chelsea is where I'd live. I love the V&A and the park.
> 
> The other place I'd live would be Hampstead.


As said, expensive taste but good decision. They're all lovely areas and Kensington feels almost like a completely separate city to the likes of Westminster and 'City'. 



Crash_N said:


> Posh girl :lol: Hampstead Heath is beautiful, been there during my trip to London in August
> :cheers:


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

I will choose Kensington, too! (I wish)


----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)

Bethnal Green FTW :banana: :lol:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Expat said:


> I will choose Kensington, too! (I wish)





Crash_N said:


> Bethnal Green FTW :banana: :lol:


I like the look of Richmond myself.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*FRIDAY 1ST APRIL*

Hyde Park

19C / 66F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 19C / MIN 11C / BARO 1020mb / WIND 8mph (S)*


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

London, always classic and always fresh, I love the mixture and the pictures, Mike.:nuts:


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

I was in London last year, staying in Sth Kensington, near Gloucester Rd and you brought back some fond memories. London is truly an impressive metropolis with street after street of inspiring architecture. I really loved the V&A museum and their dining rooms, which are absolutely amazing. I'd recommend it to all if you haven't been there already, you'll be blown away. The food was great too.


----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)

Bristol Mike said:


> I like the look of Richmond myself.


Been there as well. Very charming and picturesque part of London :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

madridhere said:


> London, always classic and always fresh, I love the mixture and the pictures, Mike.:nuts:


Thanks man! Glad you like. 



skymantle said:


> I was in London last year, staying in Sth Kensington, near Gloucester Rd and you brought back some fond memories. London is truly an impressive metropolis with street after street of inspiring architecture. I really loved the V&A museum and their dining rooms, which are absolutely amazing. I'd recommend it to all if you haven't been there already, you'll be blown away. The food was great too.


Without a doubt a fantastic place to be staying. I recommend the Berkeley Hotel. Haven't been to the V&A museum myself but I will program that in to the agenda on one of my future trips. 



Crash_N said:


> Been there as well. Very charming and picturesque part of London :cheers:


Thanks mate - it is! It was brilliant to see people out and about enjoying the early taste of summer on April 1st.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Marble Arch


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

- bump -


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

- bump -


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Piccadilly


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Oxford Street


----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)

Great photos Mike :cheers:


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Great pics ! :colgate:
Can't believe I didn't visit your thread till now . I love how you add the details of the weather each day , I'm quite a meteorology enthusiast 
Looking forward to more


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Crash_N said:


> Great photos Mike :cheers:


Many thanks mate! 



Student4life said:


> Great pics ! :colgate:
> Can't believe I didn't visit your thread till now . I love how you add the details of the weather each day , I'm quite a meteorology enthusiast
> Looking forward to more


Haha. Glad you like. Yes, I'm a weather enthusiast. I take records of the weather but not in London, in Bristol instead. The weather in London is comparatively boring to Bristol with a lot less rain, snow, wind and storms. I suppose at least it's quite sunny.


----------



## LazyOaf (Nov 29, 2009)

Bristol Mike said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Bristol Mike said:


> Haha. Glad you like. Yes, I'm a weather enthusiast. I take records of the weather but not in London, in Bristol instead. The weather in London is comparatively boring to Bristol with a lot less rain, snow, wind and storms. I suppose at least it's quite sunny.


London isn't really what I'd call sunny :lol:
But then , I live in a place where we have sunshine most of the year and a lot of rain in just a few months !


----------



## seldomseen (Aug 10, 2010)

Nice pics. Traveling to the UK sucks for Americans because of the low exchange rate we'd get on the USD. :nuts:


----------



## PadArch (Apr 1, 2010)

seldomseen said:


> Nice pics. Traveling to the UK sucks for Americans because of the low exchange rate we'd get on the USD. :nuts:


yea the opposite is true on reverse.. next time a buy a new laptop (prolly some point next year), i am thinking of just buying it in new york and paying for my flights with the savings i make. voila free trip to new york.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

LazyOaf said:


> Bristol Mike said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Soho & Covent Garden


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Fleet Street & St. Paul's


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Are you doing okay in London? Do you miss being away from the sea?


----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)

London is not so much futher from the sea than Bristol 
Great photos as always :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

PortoNuts said:


> Are you doing okay in London? Do you miss being away from the sea?


Absolutely - London (or more accurately Surrey) is brilliant. I'm based outside of London but have the novelty of commuting in when I like. It's a fantastic city though I'm glad I don't contend with it on a daily basis.

I do miss Bristol but, to be perfectly honest, I see as much sea in London as I do in Bristol - virtually none haha. 



Crash_N said:


> London is not so much futher from the sea than Bristol
> Great photos as always :cheers:


Thanks mate!


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

seldomseen said:


> Nice pics. Traveling to the UK sucks for Americans because of the low exchange rate we'd get on the USD. :nuts:


It's not tooooo bad at the moment compared to a few years back when it was £1=$2, and outside London it is cheaper for tourists.

Nice photos Mike!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Thanks Jonesy!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Tower Bridge


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2011)

:drool: You really step it up when you are in LON, I can tell that the city inspires you. Gr8 work mate.


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

London is just spectacular :colgate:
And The Shard looks amazing already !


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice shots from London as well


----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)

Oh, London, how I miss you...
Superb photos ( as usual  ) Mike. :cheers:


----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)

double post


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Student4life said:


> All the pics in the last post are just too awesome for words . I love the architecture in London and the way the old and the new exist side by side .
> Great pics


Thanks very much for this compliment. I'm just so glad the pictures have come out alright as the standard of the picture is considerably lower in dusky/night light than during the day. 



skymantle said:


> All amazing shots as usual, but you really outdone yourself with this one (well at least for me), by capturing the near mirror image of the statues with the other details in the photo. Intentional or not, it looks great. The 'stand-out' red wreaths asymmetry and people in the pic, as well as the borderline running through the top of the capitals of the columns also adds interest. It grabbed me anyway. :cheers:


I did like that one out of the lot too. It's not quite equal but there's an element of 'pick out the non-symmetrical parts too it' :lol: Thanks for the compliment! 



geoff189d said:


> Really interesting pics from the last few posts. Like the one of the bridge across to Tate Modern - a very clever shot. Also 62-63 Princes Gate in South Ken - great example of 1930's moderne.


Thanks very much mate! It is an interesting building on Exhibition Road - not many around in that area of town. 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice shots from London as well


Thanks as always mate! 



Crash_N said:


> Oh, London, how I miss you...
> Superb photos ( as usual  ) Mike. :cheers:





Crash_N said:


> double post


Thanks mate! Glad you like.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

one great city that I love to visit someday.
thanks for the photo tour Mike.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Thanks very much for the comment!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

London by Nightfall


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

My favourite part of London.

Great pics


----------



## Ballota (Oct 24, 2005)

For some odd reason I didn't like London all that much in the past.
But this, among some other equaly awsome threads, made me rethink my self.
Just an awsome city. One of the most fascinating things is that great blend of old and new architecture. I'm enjoying every picture. 
Keep up the great work Mike! kay:


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

You must have been nuts not to have liked London! Great pics as always!


----------



## Ballota (Oct 24, 2005)

cardiff said:


> You must have been nuts not to have liked London!


I don't know. Al was allways more of a Paris type of guy. :lol:


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Great pics


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

MarcinK said:


> My favourite part of London.
> 
> Great pics


Thank you! )



Ballota said:


> For some odd reason I didn't like London all that much in the past.
> But this, among some other equaly awsome threads, made me rethink my self.
> Just an awsome city. One of the most fascinating things is that great blend of old and new architecture. I'm enjoying every picture.
> Keep up the great work Mike! kay:





cardiff said:


> You must have been nuts not to have liked London! Great pics as always!





Ballota said:


> I don't know. Al was allways more of a Paris type of guy. :lol:


Well I'm glad that the pictures changed your mind. London is fantastic. Though Paris is beautiful too - in a completely different way. Thanks both of you! 




Student4life said:


> Great pics


Many thanks!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*SATURDAY 4TH FEBRUARY*

Regents Park

1C / 34F
*WEATHER: Cloudy / MAX 1C / MIN -4C / BARO 1025mb / WIND 10mph (SE)*


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

Lovely street scenes.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Another great tour. :cheers2:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

manrush said:


> Lovely street scenes.





PortoNuts said:


> Another great tour. :cheers2:


Thanks guys! More to come soon.


----------



## Maxou2Nantes (May 27, 2008)

Amazing classical/Victorian Architecture, i love that


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely new photos of London, thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## eastadl (May 28, 2007)

wow, what a fantastic thread Mike:cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Maxou2Nantes said:


> Amazing classical/Victorian Architecture, i love that


It is isn't it. Though I prefer the more rugged look to the pristine white. 



Linguine said:


> lovely new photos of London, thanks for sharing.:cheers:


Thanks mate, my pleasure. 



eastadl said:


> wow, what a fantastic thread Mike:cheers:


Why thank you. Glad to hear from you again mate.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Marylebone Road


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for the update. Who is that being photographed leaving the building?


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Brilliant pics .
No snow this year ?


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

openlyJane said:


> Thanks for the update. Who is that being photographed leaving the building?


Thanks Jane. I don't think it was anybody famous but an event had obviously been held there as there was confetti all over the building's steps. 



Student4life said:


> Brilliant pics .
> No snow this year ?


Thank you! Funnily enough, it snowed heavily later that day and there was a good covering the morning after. Alas, I was in London on the wrong day. Pictures are to follow though.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Edgware Road


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Nice new pics 



Bristol Mike said:


> Thank you! Funnily enough, it snowed heavily later that day and there was a good covering the morning after. Alas, I was in London on the wrong day. Pictures are to follow though.


Oh, good . I asked because I remembered that there was something in the newspaper a few days ago , about snow in the UK .


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Student4life said:


> Nice new pics
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, good . I asked because I remembered that there was something in the newspaper a few days ago , about snow in the UK .


Thanks. That's right. It wasn't much and only lasted a two days but it looked nice while it lasted.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Paddington


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Do I see palm trees up there?


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Haha yes you do. Normally, London's climate is mild enough to support these, though I'm surprised they can do with so little rain that London gets.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

That must be why they aren't very exuberant though.


----------



## jonnyboy (Aug 14, 2006)

i love paddington station! thnx 4 the pix!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

PortoNuts said:


> That must be why they aren't very exuberant though.


Quite right. Also the lack of sunlight in winter months won't help. London seems to get a lot of dull days between November and March.



jonnyboy said:


> i love paddington station! thnx 4 the pix!


Thanks. I'm very fond of the station myself as it was always the gateway into London when I visited from Bristol. Now my starting point is always Waterloo.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*SUNDAY 5TH FEBRUARY*

Royal Holloway

1C / 34F
*WEATHER: Snow / MAX 1C / MIN -1C / BARO 1023mb / WIND 8mph (W)*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

A great set of pictures. The snow makes everything look very attractive. A magnificent apartment block. How much would an apartment cost there? :cheers:

We must have had the best of the weather here in Liverpool ( if you don't want snow!). We've had a week of blue skies and sunshine - although very cold.

We had a couple of monings of fog - which was subsequently burned off by the sun, but today - constant drizzle & overcast skies - no snow at all!


----------



## cpwken (Sep 6, 2009)

openlyJane said:


> A great set of pictures. The snow makes everything look very attractive. A magnificent apartment block. How much would an apartment cost there? :cheers:


It's a university, so I don't think you can buy a flat there. 

It also not in London, it's in Englefield Green, Surrey. 

However, this is very near Sunningdale & Virginia Water, uber expensive stockbroker belt areas, so no doubt if it was converted to flats they would not be cheap.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

The snow makes it all look very nostalgic.


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

The snow looks amazing !


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Amazing thread Mike! Love this last snowy photos 

Keep them coming :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Some unexpected sights all over this thread. London is such a diverse city! Should go back one day I know...


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

PortoNuts said:


> The snow makes it all look very nostalgic.


Thanks mate - it does. Almost fairytale like. A distant memory now though. 



Student4life said:


> The snow looks amazing !


Thanks mate, I love snow. 



Andre_idol said:


> Amazing thread Mike! Love this last snowy photos
> 
> Keep them coming :cheers:


Thank you very much! More to come after these replies. 



Benonie said:


> Some unexpected sights all over this thread. London is such a diverse city! Should go back one day I know...


Thanks my friend. Yes you should definitely come back some day, London is constantly changing, never sleeping! Though, these most recent photos are just outside London, in neighbouring country Surrey.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*THURSDAY 23RD FEBRUARY*

Sloane Square

15C / 59F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 15C / MIN 7C / BARO 1028mb / WIND 9mph (SW)*


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Looks very "continental".


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Hey thanks. It certainly felt very continental out and about.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great updates from London. You get around a bit! 

It's great to 'poke' around in your local environment and neighbourhoods - such an adventure!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

openlyJane said:


> Great updates from London. You get around a bit!
> 
> It's great to 'poke' around in your local environment and neighbourhoods - such an adventure!


Thanks! I certainly do haha - the wonders of being a university student. Many more pictures to come. And, you've done/are doing a fantastic job showcasing Liverpool known and unknown.


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

You take some really amazing pics !


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks mate! More to come soon.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely new photos of London...thanks for sharing.kay:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Thanks very much Linguine!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

South Kensington


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ Classic old school British...I LOVE IT :applause: Thanks for sharing, my friend


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2012)

Awesome work Mike - how are the studies going ?


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

aarhusforever said:


> ^^ Classic old school British...I LOVE IT :applause: Thanks for sharing, my friend


And thank you for visiting! Glad you like. 



SYDNEY said:


> Awesome work Mike - how are the studies going ?


Thanks mate! Studies are going well, work piling up though in view of summer exams. Meeting mates and photographing in London is a great distraction though. How's things with you?


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

I once had a 5 minute, standing up lunch at South Kensington tube station. :lol: Keep having fun taking these outstanding pictures.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

If I was to live in London - then Kensington it would have to be! Fantastic homes.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

PortoNuts said:


> I once had a 5 minute, standing up lunch at South Kensington tube station. :lol: Keep having fun taking these outstanding pictures.


Haha fair enough. Thanks! 



openlyJane said:


> If I was to live in London - then Kensington it would have to be! Fantastic homes.


Not a bad choice, Kensington is almost too nice lol. Very expensive though.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2012)

Bristol Mike said:


> And thank you for visiting! Glad you like.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate! Studies are going well, work piling up though in view of summer exams. Meeting mates and photographing in London is a great distraction though. How's things with you?


Good to read that Mike :cheers: All is fine and dandy thanks. You and I alike find distraction in photography - it is our therapy :colgate:


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

*Best of London*

As always, fantastic photos from Bristol Mike and this time my favourite parts of London (well, one of) Chelsea/South Ken., relatively free of mass tourism, except of couse for the museums in Kensington.
Keep up the good work!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

SYDNEY said:


> Good to read that Mike :cheers: All is fine and dandy thanks. You and I alike find distraction in photography - it is our therapy :colgate:


Good stuff! Well hope you enjoy the last few weeks of summer. I've heard that winter is to come back in March but we'll see. 



cameronpaul said:


> As always, fantastic photos from Bristol Mike and this time my favourite parts of London (well, one of) Chelsea/South Ken., relatively free of mass tourism, except of couse for the museums in Kensington.
> Keep up the good work!


Thanks very much! I agree, Kensington is a pleasure to walk around to avoid the crowds of tourists, and even the museums aren't that bad if you pick the right time.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Delicious. :cheers1:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Why thank you Porto!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

St. James


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

paradise :bow:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Haha thanks man!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Mayfair


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice pictures of The Burlington Arcade?


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

It is nice Bristol Mike that you show more older and classy London than modern London. :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

openlyJane said:


> Nice pictures of The Burlington Arcade?


Thanks! Yes, the Burlington Arcade is the first one and Old Bond Street is the second, orangey looking one. 



apinamies said:


> It is nice Bristol Mike that you show more older and classy London than modern London. :cheers:


Thanks! Yes, I much prefer the older London to the new - it just seems more like London and less like tat. Having said that, I do like Canary Wharf, just not the hotchpotch of modern stuff, especially in the City.


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Bristol Mike said:


> Thanks! Yes, I much prefer the older London to the new - it just seems more like London and less like tat. Having said that, I do like Canary Wharf, just not the hotchpotch of modern stuff, especially in the City.


Yeah I like Canary wharf too, but I don't like places in London where modern is mixed with older for me it is not look good. Shard building for example is wrong place.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

apinamies said:


> Yeah I like Canary wharf too, but I don't like places in London where modern is mixed with older for me it is not look good. Shard building for example is wrong place.


I hear you. Yes, it's a shame about the Shard as it's a great skyscraper but it really is in the wrong place! I'm not sure where would be the right place but not there haha.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Bristol Mike said:


> ^^ Why thank you Porto!


We can never praise you enough, you do put a lot of effort in your threads.


----------



## sbarn (Mar 19, 2004)

Amazing work, thanks for sharing. I love the architecture of London, keep it up! :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

PortoNuts said:


> We can never praise you enough, you do put a lot of effort in your threads.


Wow thanks for such a compliment! It's a pleasure doing so. 



sbarn said:


> Amazing work, thanks for sharing. I love the architecture of London, keep it up! :cheers:


Thank you very much. Likewise, London's architecture is brilliant (for the most part).


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Student4life said:


> I agree with aarhusforever . Wonderful pictures !





Crash_N said:


> Brilliant pics of a beautiful city. Great job Mike :applause:


Thanks very much guys!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*FRIDAY 9TH MARCH*

Waterloo

10C / 50F
*WEATHER: Sunny Intervals / MAX 10C / MIN 2C / BARO 1018mb / WIND 10mph (S)*


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Great photos showing the diversity of London. Keep them coming!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Thank you kindly [email protected]! Glad you like the pictures.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Southwark


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## PadArch (Apr 1, 2010)

next time you're near waterloo you must visit the roupell street conservation area! its hidden away but an amazing little gem:


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

thanks again mike, the pictures are absolutely incredible and they make me want to visit there again. hopefully i will be in london during my easter holiday :happy:


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Blackfriars Station really has a fresh face.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great pictures Mike. Interesting to see the Globe Theatre.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those new updates are also very nice, Mike


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

PadArch said:


> next time you're near waterloo you must visit the roupell street conservation area! its hidden away but an amazing little gem:


Thanks! I've just looked it up on Google maps so I'll bare that one in mind! 



SO143 said:


> thanks again mike, the pictures are absolutely incredible and they make me want to visit there again. hopefully i will be in london during my easter holiday :happy:


My pleasure mate, glad you like them. Hope you can get to London over Easter. I'll be taking a London break during that time and be heading for Bristol for a month. 



PortoNuts said:


> Blackfriars Station really has a fresh face.


The whole construction is coming along nicely. It's very interesting how it will be a whole station spanning the whole Thames River. 



openlyJane said:


> Great pictures Mike. Interesting to see the Globe Theatre.


Thanks Jane! Possibly one of the most convincing historical reconstructions in London. 



christos-greece said:


> Those new updates are also very nice, Mike


Thanks very much Christos!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

:applause:


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

I LOVE CAMDEN TOWN, IT IS A PERFECT PLACE TO HANG OUT WITH DIFFERENT KINDS OF YOUNG PEOPLE


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Student4life said:


> :applause:


Thanks mate! 



SO143 said:


> I LOVE CAMDEN TOWN, IT IS A PERFECT PLACE TO HANG OUT WITH DIFFERENT KINDS OF YOUNG PEOPLE


Thank you, though this isn't Camden Town :lol: This is all Southwark.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## jeromeee (Oct 16, 2009)

Southwark is a great area. I remember that on my trip to London last year I saw a lot of cool places on my way from Tate Modern to London Bridge Station. I walked through quite a lot of these railway bridges with those cute shops and restaurants, a truly urban athmosphere!


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

You know, i love details of London so much, i love when people notice every single detail.

Nice work!


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

I luv this structure; its form, fenestration, detailing, colour, everything. Very well balanced.










I've been to london quite a few times, I've never come across the Borough Market. Something to look out for next time. 

You know it's an excellent thread when you discover more than just the well-known places (for a non-local like me at least) Great work mate. Keep em coming. :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

jeromeee said:


> Southwark is a great area. I remember that on my trip to London last year I saw a lot of cool places on my way from Tate Modern to London Bridge Station. I walked through quite a lot of these railway bridges with those cute shops and restaurants, a truly urban athmosphere!


It really is. Not a place I had been before but so much more lively socially than a lot of areas in the centre of London. Will definitely be going there again. 



levaniX said:


> You know, i love details of London so much, i love when people notice every single detail.
> 
> Nice work!


Thanks mate! 



skymantle said:


> I luv this structure; its form, fenestration, detailing, colour, everything. Very well balanced.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks mate! I think it's good to get in a bit of both. There are a number of threads about London on the forum, some with the typical touristy shots and others with completely unknown areas to those who aren't Londoners (such as myself). But I do like to strike a balance between the two.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*MONDAY 12TH MARCH*

Chinatown

11C / 52F
*WEATHER: Cloudy / MAX 11C / MIN 8C / BARO 1024mb / WIND 8mph (SW)*


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Holborn


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Great photos !


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Thanks mate!


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

Wow! Wow! Wow! London looks really fantastic! Very nice thread! :cheers2:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Thank you very much! Glad you like London.


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

nice....Holborn seems to be an old area and definitely worth to walk around.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Yes Holborn is quite an old area, but not as much as just further south like Lincoln's Fields. A nice area to wander through though.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*MONDAY 2ND APRIL*

Greenwich

18C / 65F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 18C / MIN 6C / BARO 1022mb / WIND 6mph (E)*


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Greenwich looks appealing.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ It's a lovely area. One can see how it would have once been completely separate frmo London.


----------



## Toronto2008 (May 2, 2008)

Bristol Mike said:


> *MONDAY 2ND APRIL*
> 
> Greenwich
> 
> ...






Fantastic photos! I am heading to London in about 8 days and this thread has definitely upped the excitement level...one question for you, where exactly was this photo taken??​


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Toronto2008 said:


> Fantastic photos! I am heading to London in about 8 days and this thread has definitely upped the excitement level...one question for you, where exactly was this photo taken??


That's taken from the northern side of the Thames looking out across Greenwich. From there, you walk through the tunnel, under the river, to get to Greenwich. Have fun in London!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

New update coming soon.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Great tour!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2012)

I love this shot - the contrast between the old and the new, as well as the colour :cheers: Fantastic Mike.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Parisian Girl said:


> Great tour!


Thanks very much! 



SYDNEY said:


> I love this shot - the contrast between the old and the new, as well as the colour :cheers: Fantastic Mike.


Thanks mate! It sure is a useful landmark that building of multicolours (I still don't know London well enough to know where I'm going all the time). :lol:

*Apologies for my long vacation, recent photos now coming up!*


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*SATURDAY 26TH MAY*

Egham

27C / 80F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 27C / MIN 14C / BARO 1022mb / WIND 8mph (SE)*


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

This building turned out nicer than I expected. I thought that the various colors would look absurd, but they're nice.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ I would agree! Though that building is in a minority appeal-wise for me personally.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*SUNDAY 27TH MAY*

Richmond

28C / 82F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 28C / MIN 15C / BARO 1018mb / WIND 7mph (SE)*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice pictures of Richmond. Thanks


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Thanks, glad you like them!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

I love Richmond.


----------



## hhhhh (Oct 28, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## lulavluk (Aug 15, 2011)

^^:cheers:


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Wow !!!
Wonderful photos on the last two pages !


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

RobertWalpole said:


> I love Richmond.


So do I! I hadn't been before but what a lovely place it is, so much nicer than many places within the heart of London. 



hhhhh said:


> Awesome


Thanks! 



lulavluk said:


> ^^:cheers:


Thanks! 



Student4life said:


> Wow !!!
> Wonderful photos on the last two pages !


Thanks very much! More to come shortly.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Beautiful place!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

If I was to live in London, then this would be one of the places that I would choose. Lovely.


----------



## taxi (Feb 22, 2008)

wish have this street at my hometown.
oh London, why you are so amazing?


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

Really nice (and big!) selection here, Mike. You've captured the feel of the place.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

SYDNEY said:


> You are very lucky to have so much to work with, awesome stuff mate :cheers:


Thanks mate! I know... haha. Though that's exactly why I try and make the most of it. I have yet to venture north with the camera! 



taxi said:


> wish have this street at my hometown.
> oh London, why you are so amazing?


It's a very nice street that shows just what old London used to be like before it was majorly urbanised and concreted up. 



Delirium said:


> Really nice (and big!) selection here, Mike. You've captured the feel of the place.


Thanks! Making another trip up there this weekend so stay tuned.


----------



## Remski (Dec 2, 2006)

I spent the past hour going through this amazing collection of photos. It has been 7 years since my last visit to London, but I'm coming over during Christmas again for an 8-day stay! Thanks Bristol Mike for getting me excited already 



Bristol Mike said:


> ​


This looks awesome. Could you tell me the address of this building?


----------



## taxi (Feb 22, 2008)

Remski, this is *Middlesex Street, London*

More of it in London you will find here: http://einesigns.co.uk/diary/?CategoryID=828737


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Remski said:


> I spent the past hour going through this amazing collection of photos. It has been 7 years since my last visit to London, but I'm coming over during Christmas again for an 8-day stay! Thanks Bristol Mike for getting me excited already
> 
> 
> 
> This looks awesome. Could you tell me the address of this building?


Wow thanks! A lot has changed in those seven years undoubtedly. 8 days is certainly plenty of time to get to see the city!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*FRIDAY 22ND JUNE*

Paddington

20C / 68F
*WEATHER: Sunny Intervals / MAX 20C / MIN 13C / BARO 1012mb / WIND 12mph (W)*


----------



## CityEnthusiast (Jun 26, 2012)

Do they perform there often? I was there in August and they were playing there as well! 
London is such a beautiful city!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ I don't know how often they perform there. They certainly have done about half the number of times I've been there. Really adds to the atmosphere


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I think that Covent Garden is one of my favourite areas of London. :cheers:


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Nice pics


----------



## Remski (Dec 2, 2006)

taxi said:


> Remski, this is *Middlesex Street, London*
> 
> More of it in London you will find here: http://einesigns.co.uk/diary/?CategoryID=828737


Thanks taxi! And also thank you, Bristol Mike, for another great update. 
I hope that 8 days will allow me to explore the city quite extensively indeed, despite the shorter days in December. During my first visit to London (which also lasted 8 days) I already visited the highlights, so your pictures helped me pick some lesser known areas that are well worth seeing as well


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

openlyJane said:


> I think that Covent Garden is one of my favourite areas of London. :cheers:


It's a very quaint little corner of town with lots going on all the time. 



Student4life said:


> Nice pics


Thanks! 



Remski said:


> Thanks taxi! And also thank you, Bristol Mike, for another great update.
> I hope that 8 days will allow me to explore the city quite extensively indeed, despite the shorter days in December. During my first visit to London (which also lasted 8 days) I already visited the highlights, so your pictures helped me pick some lesser known areas that are well worth seeing as well


Absolutely. You need that amount of time to do London and I'm sure you'll revisit places you went the first time too.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)

Great photos Mike :applause:
Keep'em coming :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Thanks very much! More coming very soon.


----------



## SkyScraperRaper (May 4, 2012)

Went to London yesterday, I took some awesome photos:


BIG_BEN3 by dburford9, on Flickr


BIG_BEN1 by dburford9, on Flickr


WHEEL_66 by dburford9, on Flickr


HOUSES_OF_PARLIAMENT2 by dburford9, on Flickr


SOLDIER1 by dburford9, on Flickr


TOWER_BRIDGE1 by dburford9, on Flickr


EROS2 by dburford9, on Flickr


TOWER_OF_LONDON1 by dburford9, on Flickr


ST_PAULS by dburford9, on Flickr


CITY5 by dburford9, on Flickr


PICADILLY1 by dburford9, on Flickr


BUILDING1 by dburford9, on Flickr


SHARD8 by dburford9, on Flickr


GIRKIN1 by dburford9, on Flickr


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Thanks for those pictures! Looks like you were blessed with better weather than I was. Though, would it be a problem to remove them and place them in the Cityscapes section London thread? Many thanks.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Hyde Park


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Dec 19, 2007)

*Richmond*

Mike,

Loved your shots of Richmond. It's such a nice part of London to visit, though far too expensive to live in. There are lots of great cafes and restaurants; it's a very bustling, thriving and trendy place, yet it's walkable enough to find tranquility within minutes. Richmond Park is actually one of my old haunts. From certain points, you can get excellent views of the London skyline in the distance, which is particularly spectacular at night (probably even more so since the +10 years that I've been there).

Your shots of Kew Gardens were great too...brought back a lot of memories as I haven't been there since I was a kid.

Cross the bridge and head for Kingston next time - close, but quite a different vibe to Richmond. Just try to avoid Roehampton, because it's a tad dodgy in places.


----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)

Any chance of some photos from Hampstead Heath?


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Comfortably Numb said:


> Mike,
> 
> Loved your shots of Richmond. It's such a nice part of London to visit, though far too expensive to live in. There are lots of great cafes and restaurants; it's a very bustling, thriving and trendy place, yet it's walkable enough to find tranquility within minutes. Richmond Park is actually one of my old haunts. From certain points, you can get excellent views of the London skyline in the distance, which is particularly spectacular at night (probably even more so since the +10 years that I've been there).
> 
> ...


Thanks very much! I absolutely loved Richmond, it seems like a perfect place to live if cost isn't an issue (which obviously, and as you say, it damn well is! haha). Yeah, I considered going to Richmond Park but instead went in the opposite direction to Kew, which was also for my first time. 

I have yet to discover Kingston in daylight despite having been there about four times at night to go to the Oceana club. I will certainly bare that one in mind. 



Crash_N said:


> Any chance of some photos from Hampstead Heath?


I haven't yet been to Hampstead Heath. Perhaps one to visit next time. 



RobertWalpole said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks very much!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

Very majestic!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ It certainly is! Thanks.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Amazing pictures :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Thanks very much mate!


----------



## incognitox (Mar 8, 2012)

Richmond Park and Hammersmith.





































Hammersmith


----------



## batool22 (Jun 14, 2012)

very good photos thanks for you

I love this city.


----------



## seb.nl (Jan 29, 2010)

Bristol Mike said:


>


Such a nice pavilion, did you go in there?


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks for the extra pictures, if a little out of season 

^^ I didn't actually, I've walked by three times but never explored though I noticed they must do some sort of production in the space outside it.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*SATURDAY 23RD JUNE*

Mile End: Queen Mary's College

21C / 70F
*WEATHER: Mostly Sunny / MAX 21C / MIN 14C / BARO 1020mb / WIND 13mph (SW)*


----------



## Nababesco (Jan 5, 2012)

* Welcome to civilization! Welcome to London! *


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Thank you for the kind words!


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Great pics as usual. Do you have any during these Olympics? London is doing a superb job. Friends tell me the atmosphere is electric, just wonderful and I really wish I was there. Best olympics ever they say. Bravo London, bravo Britain. :applause:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

skymantle said:


> Great pics as usual. Do you have any during these Olympics? London is doing a superb job. Friends tell me the atmosphere is electric, just wonderful and I really wish I was there. Best olympics ever they say. Bravo London, bravo Britain. :applause:


Thanks very much! I don't unfortunately have pictures during the Olympics though I would agree, London is hosting them brilliantly after all the cafuffle in the media leading up to the event. Working most days has kept me in Bristol as these were taken during June.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*TUESDAY 15TH OCTOBER*

Islington
500 Posts

15C / 59F
*WEATHER: Sunny Intervals / MAX 15C / MIN 7C / BARO 1017mb / WIND 8mph (NE) / HU 56% / UV 2*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

^^Brilliant shots Mike.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Thanks mate!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Islington is cool!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Amazingly I had never been despite studying outside London for 3 years but it certainly is an interesting neighbourhood. No wonder students like it so much.


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

For some reason this masterful thread escaped my notice until now. London is such a great city.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Cool pics, Mike. ( and I really _*do*_ love your pics of Madrid too......)


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Somnifor said:


> For some reason this masterful thread escaped my notice until now. London is such a great city.


Well I'm glad you've stumbled across it, hope you like the photos. Thanks! 



openlyJane said:


> Cool pics, Mike. ( and I really _*do*_ love your pics of Madrid too......)


Haha, many thanks Jane.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Good thread, just like your Bristol one is.


----------



## Pryde Hart (Dec 17, 2013)

I like your random day in a life, on the street photos. A very good photo thread. Well done.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

paul62 said:


> Good thread, just like your Bristol one is.


Thanks mate. More updates will appear in the Bristol one later in the year. 



Pryde Hart said:


> I like your random day in a life, on the street photos. A very good photo thread. Well done.


Many thanks. That's the aim of this thread. Many of these walks are not planned at all, rather linked to something I have to do on the day.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*SUNDAY 17TH NOVEMBER*

St. James


10C / 50F
*WEATHER: Cloudy / MAX 10C / MIN 5C / BARO 1022mb / WIND 12mph (NW) / HU 78% / UV 0*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates as well, Mike


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks Christos!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice new updates Mike.


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

Very nice shots from London!


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

gorgeous...I like the vibrancy of the city street scenes.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Great pics! Love St James as its so imposing and busy yet is so close to Green park as to have that contradiction.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Westminster


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Some good shots there Mike.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Thanks Paul!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Indeed amazing, very nice new photos :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Excellent pics!


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

I love this city for its eclectic architecture.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

cardiff said:


> Excellent pics!


Thanks mate! 



karlvan said:


> I love this city for its eclectic architecture.


Thanks! London certainly is one big showcase of different architectural styles.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*TUESDAY 4TH MARCH*

Battersea Park

8C / 46F

*WEATHER: Mostly Sunny / MAX 8C / MIN 2C / BARO 997mb / WIND 16mph (W) / HU 65% / UV 2*


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Chelsea


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh, to be able to afford to live in Chelsea!


----------



## RuudMaurer (Apr 30, 2013)

Excellent thread. I love London, my future home. :bow:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Good shots.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

openlyJane said:


> Oh, to be able to afford to live in Chelsea!


Quite right. The houses are beautiful but unfortunately London's status as one of the most unaffordable cities in the world means residing in one won't be happening in a hurry.



RuudMaurer said:


> Excellent thread. I love London, my future home. :bow:


Thanks! When are you moving? ?)



El_Greco said:


> Good shots.


Thanks!


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

nice shots!



> http://i697.photobucket.com/albums/...ngland/040-27th Feb/P10605281_zpsf2c5a79f.jpg


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=966638&page=3 can we have your shots in here too


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Many thanks. Yes of course!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

next page....


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

moving on....


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Bank


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great pictures, Mike. I especially like the ones of narrow streets and alleys which allow glimpses of land-mark buildings - such as St Paul's.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Thanks Jane! Yes, there are so many of these narrow streets, and most give a view of some sort towards one landmark or another, even if just a church spire.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates and from London


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Many thanks mate!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*TUESDAY 3RD JUNE*

Monument

22C / 71F

*WEATHER: Sunny Intervals / MAX 22C / MIN 12C / BARO 1013mb / WIND 9mph (SW) / HU 58% / UV 6*


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Tower Hill


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

South Bank - Southwark


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Nice to see the food stalls at More London and down in the Scoop. Looks lively!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great urban updates Mike.  World City!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

SE9 said:


> Nice to see the food stalls at More London and down in the Scoop. Looks lively!


Thanks for the comment! Yes it was a great atmosphere at More London that day, in fact that week I think. Bit different when I visited PwC in October and the place was virtually empty. 



Benonie said:


> Great urban updates Mike.  World City!


Thanks mate! Glad you like the updates.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## GiacomoPuccini (Jun 27, 2014)

Brilliant photos!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Many thanks!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

>> next page >>


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

I loved the photos Bristol Mike. You are doing an excellent job capturing the soul of London's grand historic center and the images are exactly what I was looking for to feel that London summertime experience.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great pictures, Mike. There are_ a lot _of red buses in that one street.....


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Very beautiful images that give a very good impression of the city.
London is definitely one of the best cities in the world. 

I love them.:lovethem:


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

on a random aside, every time I pass this place I think how fantastic the name is for a jazz bar in the arches of the railway viaduct. never been in tho

great photos, particularly love the old looking streets around westminster abbey, havent explored that area myself, looks a bit oxbridge!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Once again, very nice - wonderful photos Mike





Biegonice said:


> Beautiful London! I miss it! Thanks for great pictures!


Thanks very much guys! 



DarkLite said:


> I loved the photos Bristol Mike. You are doing an excellent job capturing the soul of London's grand historic center and the images are exactly what I was looking for to feel that London summertime experience.


Thank you for your kind words. Glad I could impress. In winter London feels like a British city but in the summer it feels quite different - more generally European with a whole mix of things going on. 



openlyJane said:


> Great pictures, Mike. There are_ a lot _of red buses in that one street.....


Thanks Jane! Haha yes I've just noticed that. They are generally everywhere though! 



KlausDiggy said:


> Very beautiful images that give a very good impression of the city.
> London is definitely one of the best cities in the world.
> 
> I love them.:lovethem:


Thank you very much! 



stevekeiretsu said:


> on a random aside, every time I pass this place I think how fantastic the name is for a jazz bar in the arches of the railway viaduct. never been in tho
> 
> great photos, particularly love the old looking streets around westminster abbey, havent explored that area myself, looks a bit oxbridge!


Yes it is a clever name, and perhaps a testament to Duke Ellington, who knows. The streets around Westminster are also lovely, almost void of moving traffic, just a shame about all the parked cars. Great place for a film set when wanting to capture the 'TV and film' London.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

King's Cross / St. Pancras


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

oh I do love a bit of KXSP.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Both beautiful buildings, especially St. Pancras!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Oxford/Regent Street to Piccadilly Circus


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Chinatown


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great pictures, Mike!


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Luv that colourful instillation in St. Pancras...great pics as usual Mike, bravo! :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

openlyJane said:


> Great pictures, Mike!





skymantle said:


> Luv that colourful instillation in St. Pancras...great pics as usual Mike, bravo! :cheers:


Thanks for the comments! Wasn't quite sure what it was supposed to be but it's a colourful addition nonetheless.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Leicester Square to Covent Garden


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Covent Garden to the Thames


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

South Bank


----------



## RuudMaurer (Apr 30, 2013)

London. :drool: :applause:

Thank you, Mike!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Glad I've impressed and thanks for visiting again!


----------

